

Startup Syndromes: “The Iznogoud Syndrome” - joolsa2
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/startup-syndromes-iznogoud-syndrome-joni-salminen

======
ychantit
This guy is killing the startup dream. What about changing the world ? If
Google had listen to him we will be stuck right now with altavista... I am not
seeing any facts about this ... Is there any evidence that startups which are
less disruptive are more successfull ?

